# Auto/continuous water changes



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Calling all those that do continuous water changes; the 1 percenters of the world 

I am very intrigued by the concept of this but like most of us have to research things before I can dive into it

Any information would be appreciated; info like:
Equipment needed
How to set up
Where to start.

Thanks MIke


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

http://genesisreefsystems.com/products/automatic-water-change-systems/

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1861751


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thnx ^

Is this the only trusted way to do this?
You can't match dosing pumps? 
Might seem like a "simple" question but does this auto/continuous water change method require this module?
Plus those big black jugs holding tanks....


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> http://genesisreefsystems.com/products/automatic-water-change-systems/
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1861751


Cool stuff. Are you running this at the store?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> http://genesisreefsystems.com/products/automatic-water-change-systems/
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1861751


YUP- IM SOLD! COUCH HERE I COME! lol

http://genesisreefsystems.com/product/renew-pro-storm-pro-pumps/

"Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas "


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have an Apex people are using the DOS pumps for this. 
There are lots of threads on RC about it too. 

I got your PM but didn't answer because I don't have this set up.....yet...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I use Spectrapure Litermeter III setup for my AWC and it works like a charm. it was built for this kind of work and quite a few people run them including Dennis (D2mini) on his original tank. It can draw up from 25ft and pumps up to 60ft. Here is an excellent write up on AWC/LM III http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2113252

There are a few other ways to do it AWC of course, including the genesis - the new Apex DOS, Cole Palmer pumps or home grown solution using two pumps, timers and all important prayers . Each has its own plus and minuses depending on your situation.

At the time I did mine, the three most viable were LM III, Genesis and Cole Palmer but the LM III suited my needs the best. If I were looking to implement again i'd still do the LM III but would look closely at the Apex DOS pump this time as I've already begun to move to Apex. I like the "single pane of glass" integration and control and I try to achieve as much as possible.

IF you are looking at this seriously, you need to account for quite a few things

*LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION... *
an AWC setup also needs a container for storing new saltwater at a minimum. So where will you be setting these up in relation to where the AWC will be adding and removing salt water from?
You will also need a place to drain the old water to. So again this will play into the location.

Here is a thread I stared that has info I my water change station. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72217

*Sourcing*
Where will you buy the equipment or find replacement parts or additionl pieces? Sounds silly, but sourcing some of these items locally may be hard. Spectrapure no longer has local distributors here in Canada for the LM III.. I dont even know if there is a local retailer for the genesis. So having a well connected LFS that sells other Spectrapure products has been a plus for me  
Bulkreefsupply does sell the LMIII but can be out of stock from time to time. 
that said you will find that the general consensus is that the LM III is rock solid and there are setups running trouble free over 6 years only requiring the odd calibration and tubing replacement.

*Startup cost*
Oh my, this is where I loose most people who want to implement. None of these solutions are cheap, but it will pay back for itself in short order. Consider the time, effort and disasters you have in your manual setup. I no longer spill water on the floor or the marriage testing damages to the floor. I don't have to worry about going on vacation/ business trip and getting a "friend" to do water changes for me. I also have taken my dosers offline since the AWC seem to take care of my levels just fine. The PO4 and nitrate levels have been low as well, so low that I've shut down my GFO Reactor since late August.

Some things to consider, hope this gets you started.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

fury165 said:


> I no longer spill water on the floor or the *marriage testing damages to the floor*.


WORTH EVERY PENNY RIGHT THERE! 

Thanks Fury, I really appreciate the detailed information; truly.

I do agree that the upfront cost is a bit high but seems like the "benefits outweigh the risk". Seems like a good investment!
This might not be my first "big" purchase but it will be a purchase!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes this is excellent! I see this certainly in my future as I start to go bigger. Everything that I have read so far oozes stability and comfort (no water changes). Everyone has said that it is costly, but where can I go to look at what the price might be?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

jabeuy said:


> Cool stuff. Are you running this at the store?


Nope.

We have a different type of water change system. It's called bagging up corals all day and replacing the missing water. 

These pumps are also getting popular for automatic water changes.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anywhere from $500 to $1200 for the system plus your containers, tubing etc.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

palatable depending on application and investment in corals, livestock etc + time to do water changes, etc.

Hmm...yet again something to think about


----------

